# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Concours Dark Souls II (les résultats)

## Casque Noir

Comme prévu, voici la liste des gagnants du concours Dark Souls II.
 Les lots seront directement envoyés par les constructeurs. 
 *T. Moreno : 1 x carte graphique GTX 750 Ti PNY*


   x1

*N. Caye : 1 x casque PLANTRONICS RIG*


   x1


*Benji: 1 x casque PLANTRONICS COMMANDER*


   x1
*A. Thillay : 1 x jeu Dark Souls II BLACK ARMOUR EDITION*


   x1

*R. Bosa, C. Germier, P. Duchesne, C. Martin, A. Coutieras :*

* 1 clé Steam Dark Souls II*

   x5

Merci à tous les participants. Bientôt un autre concours. 
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## JulLeBarge

Sympa ce concours ! Merci mon magazine préféré  ::love:: 
par contre la question subsidiaire est pas simple !

----------


## rduburo

Shut up and take my money, PNY !

----------


## Un Babybel

Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Al-Kashi

"Question subsidiaire : Combien de fois Pipomantis est-il mort en testant le jeu ?"
Voyons voir, où est cette touche sur le clavier ? Ah oui, voilà : ∞

----------


## Chaudard

Mouarf!!! Mon email est parti tout seul suite a une mauvaise combinaison de touches!

J'en était à écrire mon adresse postale, du coup je vais passer pour un con, avec ecrit "voici mon adresse:" et juste mon nom apres :/

----------


## Xemnoras

Concours très sympa, merci beaucoup !  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Sympa le concours, le rig à l'air pas mal.




> J'en était à écrire mon adresse postale, du coup je vais passer pour un con, avec ecrit "voici mon adresse:" et juste mon nom apres :/


Le pire c'est peut-être que l'adresse postale n'est même pas demandée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Niko844

Youpiyoupa pour le concours, merci  ::):

----------


## Nono

Pipomantis est mort ??? Je savais qu'il avait la santé fragile mais les bras m'en tombent.

----------


## Walex

A voté !

----------


## trex

J'ai envoyé ma réponse, mais après j'ai eu un doute qui ne s'estompe pas à la relecture de cet article : Fallait-il aussi indiquer son adresse postale ?

----------


## Niko844

> J'ai envoyé ma réponse, mais après j'ai eu un doute qui ne s'estompe pas à la relecture de cet article : Fallait-il aussi indiquer son adresse postale ?


Si ça n'a pas été indiqué, il n'y a pas de raisons. Ils peuvent très bien te recontacter pour te la demander.

----------


## morbak

Je tente ma chance, merci!

----------


## frunzy

c'est une fourberie ce concours, je me suis dit que pipo avait peut-être parlé de ses deaths dans l'article, et du coup... je l'ai lu... oui je sais j'ai honte ! Mais du coup j'aimerais bien gagner une clé DS2, ça m'a bien donné envie !

----------


## ProXorP

oh mince ! Je viens de voir que la fin du concours c'était Dimanche..  ::'(:

----------


## Carez

Moi aussi...

----------


## Mimi Hendrix

Peut être que Pipo a été victime d'un traumatisme post-DarkSouls I et n'a donc pas peut approché ce jeu sous peine de se mette a pleuré en position fœtal sous son bureau. J'imagine la scène, c'est tellement triste ...

----------


## Casque Noir

c'est bon, on l'a prolongé jusqu'à ce soir.

----------


## Medjes

Otoboke, c'est pas le nom d'un sushi de calamar ?

----------


## Narushima

> Otoboke, c'est pas le nom d'un sushi de calamar ?


C'est en tout cas celui d'un des fantômes de Pacman dans la version japonaise.

----------


## Guitou

Oui, du coup j'ai appris que les fantômes de pacman avaient des noms et des surnoms.

Et au fait Pipo est mort combien de fois (pas 136 apparemment) ?

----------


## Casque Noir

218 fois ce gros nul.

----------


## trex

Flute avec 279 j'ai pas gagné. :/

----------


## Medjes

Pipo, j'avais foi en toi.


 J'avais mis douze.


Quel noob !

----------


## Akwantik

Haaaan j'avais mis 210, j'ai du me merder dans 1 des questions... :grosselooze:

----------


## Super Timor

::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH j'ai gagné (une clé steam)

Vous envoyez la clé par mail ?
Et merci !

----------


## trex

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH j'ai gagné (une clé steam)
> 
> Vous envoyez la clé par mail ?
> Et merci !


Par curiosité tu avais mis combien de mort à pipo ?

----------


## Mastoy

J'ai gagné une clé STEAM aussi et j'avais mis 196  ::):

----------


## Super Timor

> Par curiosité tu avais mis combien de mort à pipo ?


243  ::):

----------


## Memory

Arf, j'avais mis 257  ::'(: 
Par contre, où sont les réponses des questions ?

----------


## Guitou

J'ai pas gagné mais ça devait être ça :
Question 1 : Qui est Otoboke ?
3 - un fantôme

Question 2 : Qu'est-ce que le MS50 ?
1 - le premier micro-casque utilisé dans l'espace par la NASA

Question 3 : PNY est une société d'origine ?
3 - américaine

----------


## Casque Noir

merci

----------


## Aulren

Je trouve ça un peu naïf de se fier au témoignage de pipomantis. On nous cache des choses...  ::ninja::

----------


## Memory

> J'ai pas gagné mais ça devait être ça :
> Question 1 : Qui est Otoboke ?
> 3 - un fantôme
> 
> Question 2 : Qu'est-ce que le MS50 ?
> 1 - le premier micro-casque utilisé dans l'espace par la NASA
> 
> Question 3 : PNY est une société d'origine ?
> 3 - américaine


J'ai bien répondu ! J’étais trop loin alors, avec 257 morts. Pas de chance ^^

----------


## Mastoy

Une idée de la date d'envoi des clés Steam ?

----------


## Mastoy

Je réitère ma question  :^_^:

----------


## Niko844

Je me suis rendu compte que j'ai gagné aussi. Aucune nouvelles...  ::'(:

----------


## Niko844

J'ai prévenu les gars de CPC ils ont fait suivre aux organisateurs.

Vous devriez recevoir un mail  :;):

----------


## Mastoy

Clé reçue !  ::love:: 
Merci les canards !!!!  :;):

----------


## Super Timor

Clé reçue aussi.
Merci aux organisateurs et à Niko844 pour le mail qu'il a envoyé !

----------


## frunzy

j'ai gagné ! Benji = moi ! Ils m'avaient oublié et moi j'avais pas mis mes coordonnés comme un loser ! a ouam le maxi casque de la mort :tropheureuxn'avaisjamaisriengagnédesalife:

---------- Post added at 22h01 ---------- Previous post was at 21h59 ----------

je vous ai dit que j'étais trop content ?

---------- Post added at 22h01 ---------- Previous post was at 22h01 ----------

trop bien pitin sa race le schtroumpf

----------

